# Successful FET over 40



## gaia71 (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm starting FET this month. First time ever. Started IVF process in December but had to delay embryo transfer as I was assessed as an OHSS risk... Has anybody got an successful FET stories to share? I'm doing a natural cycle with Progesterone and Clexane. Anybody been on the same protocol?


----------



## Flipsy (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi gaia71, could read and run. Having FET this week also with cyclogest & clexane. 

We had a DD cycle in December & frozen everything on Day 1. We have 9 Day 1 emibabies coming out freezer tomorrow & will here from embryologist on Tuesday.

SCARIED!!!


----------



## Flyby (Feb 25, 2012)

I had a successful FET, the only time it ever worked! I had four fresh IVFs before that. I believe that my body was more receptive doing it in this way and think that maybe a FET will always work best for some people. My embryos were frozen one month before I was 44 and transferred two to three months later. I feel very happy and lucky to have had this opportunity. Wishing you lots of luck! X


----------



## ciaelle (Jan 22, 2009)

i had fet with donated embryos , three attempts as i was 46 and result one beautiful boy...then i had another attemps last year which failed and in october i had another one, just  days before my 50th birthday and i'm now 16 weeks pregnant. always had just one embryo transfered.
good luckto you!


----------



## gaia71 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you Flyby. Congratulations on your FET - was it a day 3 transfer?...
I'd like to try for Blastocyst, but am worried my 3 won't make it that far, although so far so good...

Good luck with your FET Flipsy. Was your previous attempts FET also... Have my 7 day scan on Friday - praying it will be ok x


----------



## Flipsy (Aug 24, 2011)

*gaia71* this is my first FET. So nice not having any drugs!

Good luck for scan xxx


----------



## Flyby (Feb 25, 2012)

They were day 6 embryos, a few hours away from hatching, but they were transferred 4 days after ovulation as older women's embryos tend to develop a little slower so I'm told. I had four transferred an one stuck. I remember reading some statistics that at my age only 1 in 8 blastocysts are viable, so I wasn't worried about transferring all of them! F x


----------

